# GIMP not working in W7 32-bit



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi, guys -
Just got a new laptop running W7 32-bit. HP Probook 4520S.
I installed GIMP 2.6.11 (the latest stable version) from sourceforge but I'm getting lots of "Entry Point not found" errors.
I googled around, expecting to find lots of info, but didn't find any definitive solutions. Some folks with 64-bit problems. Anyone got an idea?
I've seen these "entry point" errors before, several years back on a different PC. Don't remember what I did to fix it.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Followed instructions found on this page.

I really really dislike going into System32 folder, renaming files, and hoping for the best, but it worked.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo Bartender :wave:

Sorry for no replies to your post but I'm glad you found the solution, and thanks for posting it


----------



## mr. splodge (May 22, 2011)

Bartender said:


> Hi, guys -
> Just got a new laptop running W7 32-bit. HP Probook 4520S.
> I installed GIMP 2.6.11 (the latest stable version) from sourceforge but I'm getting lots of "Entry Point not found" errors.
> I googled around, expecting to find lots of info, but didn't find any definitive solutions. Some folks with 64-bit problems. Anyone got an idea?
> I've seen these "entry point" errors before, several years back on a different PC. Don't remember what I did to fix it.


I felt the need to register on this forum just to say I had exactly the same problem on exactly the same make and model of laptop with the same OS and GIMP version. I'm guessing then, that the misplaced DLL is due to some bundled software, utility or driver that comes with the laptop. Anyway, thanks for posting the fix, I can now get on with my work! :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo Mr Splodge and welcome to TSF









Great news that Bartender's cure worked for you


----------

